# Fotos Desierto de los leones, Mexico DF



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

Hola, banda ciclista, les quiero compartir las fotos que acabo de hacer el sábado en el desierto, ya hay otro thread por ahí con las fotos pero creo que el lugar apropiado es aquí en el forum de México.

Para ver la galeria completa visitenme aquí:

TwoWheeledJunkie Photo Album - Page 1 - Pinkbike.com

https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/5583...0Baja?h=57cfc9

Espero que las disfruten, muchos saludos!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

La segunda foto donde es? muro?..... En la antepenultima, nunca se me habia ocurrida tomar esa sección en ese sentido ... habrá que hecerlo la proxima vez que vayamos para alla.

Muy buena fotos!


----------



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

ritopc said:


> La segunda foto donde es? muro?..... En la antepenultima, nunca se me habia ocurrida tomar esa sección en ese sentido ... habrá que hecerlo la proxima vez que vayamos para alla.
> 
> Muy buena fotos!


La segunda foto es el mismo drop que la primera, no se como se llame el lugar llegas ahí subiendo los barandales de madera del pantano, justo antes del rio. Espero que me haya explicado.

Saludos!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

no pos si... yo me confundí, quise decir la tercera =S


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

me imagino que tu estabas en la camara y tomabas a tus amigos?, conozco perfectamente todos los spots y las rampas de cada foto, pero tomadas por alguien profesional se ven como si fuera algun lugar de canada o colorado de revista de BIKE, muy buenas, creo que e visto al que trae la enduro verde algunas veces en el desierto, no se si eres tu pero estoy seguro que me e topado un par de veces con la enduro verde,saludos.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Hay dos personas al menos con Enduros verdes, una es Tono, que construyo muchas de las rampas en desierto, y la otra es la persona en las fotos. Me imagino se conocen .


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Perrazo...*

El perro esta precioso , realmente es un perrazo,muchas felicidades al dueño.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

Si yo tengo una enduro verde igualita a la de la foto, pero ese no soy yo, yo estaba del otro lado del lente! Jeje! Asi que se van sumando las enduro verdes! He visto mas enduro verdes pero con el verde "moss" que traen unas lineas azules y conozco a dos o tres de ellos! 
Saludos!!!


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

se parece mucho a Washington

que buena fotografia


----------



## kevocastro (Sep 23, 2011)

Excelente trabajo, hablo por la fotografía y por el dominio

Saludos desde Sinaloa


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Increibles fotos!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Espectaculares las fotos y la habilidad!!


Excelente... mis respetos!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Quiero aprovechar la ocasion para agradecerles a nicoswit, DrFoes, Brunomu y en general a quienes se toman el tiempo y el esfuerzo de compartir sus rodadas con nosotros. Gracias!

En particular estas ultimas me han "llegado" mucho, porque por motivos que no vienen al caso, me he tenido que alejar de la bici y de las montañas los ultimos 4 años ya.

Mi contacto ahora con la bici es esporadico, pero cada vez que me subo, lo disfruto como pocas cosas en la vida.

Este post en particular me emociono mucho la primera vez que vi las fotos (son espectaculares por todos lados) y despues me entro mucho la nostalgia de rodar en esos terrenos, de la habilidad que he perdido y la que he dejado de ganar y de compartir momentos con mis amigos practicando este deporte.

De nuevo gracias por compartir las fotos y por todas las emociones que se transmiten con ellas.

Bueno... de vuelta a nuestra programacion habitual...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Ya le entró a Warp....la nostagia cletera*



Warp;9751386
En particular estas ultimas me han "llegado" mucho said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Estimado Warp :
> 
> ...


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Warp said:


> Quiero aprovechar la ocasion para agradecerles a nicoswit, DrFoes, Brunomu y en general a quienes se toman el tiempo y el esfuerzo de compartir sus rodadas con nosotros. Gracias!
> 
> En particular estas ultimas me han "llegado" mucho, porque por motivos que no vienen al caso, me he tenido que alejar de la bici y de las montañas los ultimos 4 años ya.
> 
> ...


creo que de eso se trata el compartir rodadas que hacemos a mi me gustaria ver mucho mas no tienen que ser grandes reseñas, con que pongan una foto de donde rodaron ese dia esta bien, tomando el tema de que te has alejado de la bici por problemas personales la mejor recomendacion que te puedo hacer es que no tienes que hacer grandes rodadas ni ir a la montaña si no la tienes cerca o hay poco tiempo puedes darle en pavimento, no es pecado rodar en calle con bici de montaña , con una rodada de 1 hora te sirve y lo mas importante es como te hace sentir despues, como toda actividad fisica te libera endorfinas que te hacen sentir bien, yo en lo personal cuando todo esta mal y tengo un mal dia o una mala semana lo unico que me salva es una rodada a donde sea, montaña o calle, para mi la bici es como mi prozac,saludos.


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

brunomu said:


> creo que de eso se trata el compartir rodadas que hacemos a mi me gustaria ver mucho mas no tienen que ser grandes reseñas, con que pongan una foto de donde rodaron ese dia esta bien, tomando el tema de que te has alejado de la bici por problemas personales la mejor recomendacion que te puedo hacer es que no tienes que hacer grandes rodadas ni ir a la montaña si no la tienes cerca o hay poco tiempo puedes darle en pavimento, no es pecado rodar en calle con bici de montaña , con una rodada de 1 hora te sirve y lo mas importante es como te hace sentir despues, como toda actividad fisica te libera endorfinas que te hacen sentir bien, yo en lo personal cuando todo esta mal y tengo un mal dia o una mala semana lo unico que me salva es una rodada a donde sea, montaña o calle, para mi la bici es como mi prozac,saludos.


:thumbsup:

mi bici = mi psicólogo

con respecto a mi vida professional todas las decisiones de trabajo que he tomado casi siempre las he tomado considerando mi bicicleta o motocicleta. Porsupuesto ahora tengo a mis hijas que son #1 en la lista y soy afortunado que mi esposa entiende mis nesecidades y esta muy contenta que son bicicletas y no los tragos o fiesta.

Las pocas veces que he tomado decisiones te trabajo sin considerar lo que es importante me ha ido mal. Me pagaron buen dinero para ir a NJ y despues de 6 meses ya tome otro puesto mas cerca a lo que me gusta -- menos $$ pero mas feliz para mi lo que significa mejor vida para mi familia.

Cuando mi padre se estaba muriendo me dijo que la vida es muy corta y el trabajo es importante pero hay otras cosas mas importantes -- como la felicidad. Eso nunca me lo hubiera dicho antes de enfermarse con cancer. Era muy trabajador y eso era su vida. Las cosas cambian cuando llegas a entender lo que es importante. La vida es muy corta.

Por supuesto es mas facil dicho que hecho.

Les anexo unas fotos de una rodada -- otra vez me ofrecen una oportunidad lejos mejor paga. esta rodada me ayudo tomar la decision

vista de Tecajete hacia El Zapoteca










del Zapo hacia el Tecajete










Mi viejo amigo


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Fantasticas*

Primero que nada, una felicitacion a nicoswit por sus fantásticas fotos, creo que marca un nuevo Top Standar de calidad fotografica en este Foro de Mexico.

Tambien quiero agraceder a nuestro querido amigo Warp, por su mención especial a los que publicamos fotos y reseñas de rodadas, porque de verdad que si se requiere de un esfuerzo extra de ir cargando tu cámara, detenerte (que a veces implica perder el flow de la rodada o el ritmo de pedaleo en la subidas, para tomar la foto).

Y se siente gacho, que publicas algo y solo una persona comenta algo. Yo no digo que te lluevan halagos, pero cuando menos un "me gusta" o chida tu rodada !!

Y por ultimo, pero creo que lo MAS IMPORTANTE, es que este post, sirvió de catarsis psicologica para que varios expresaramos nuestros profundos sentimientos que nos provoca el mtb.

En lo personalmente mi MAXIMA admiración a los bikers de la Ciudad de Mexico, como Tacu, Ritopc, Warp, Rzoz, Brunomu, etc, etc. Porque siento que ellos realmente su entorno geográfico no les favorece y para practicar el mtb, tiene que hacer grandes esfuerzos, en trasportacion, inseguridad, etc.

Siempre he meditado como le haran para practicar Mtb, (que es sinonimo de naturaleza, montaña, lugares vírgenes ) en la Ciudad mas grande del Mundo ?



> Cuando mi padre se estaba muriendo me dijo que la vida es muy corta y el trabajo es importante pero hay otras cosas mas importantes -- como la felicidad. Eso nunca me lo hubiera dicho antes de enfermarse con cancer. Era muy trabajador y eso era su vida. Las cosas cambian cuando llegas a entender lo que es importante. La vida es muy corta.


Sabias palabras, pues en esto se resume LA VIDA :thumbsup:

SALUDOS

Dr Foes


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mi aportación a la coleccion fotografica de esta semana:

El Bosque de la Primavera en su Maximo esplendor despues de una buena temporada de lluvias 

Un grupo de Jovenes Valores Bacardi y compañia probando suerte en el complicado jardin de piedras al final de la ruta de la mosca.









Este el el inicio de una de las rutas mas divertidas y fluidas, con rampas incluidas, en nuestro querido bosque, que por cierto queda a 15 minutos de mi casa.









Aqui otra perspectiva del jardin de piedras









Por ultimo un sweet single track al final de la bajada de la Torre 1, via espinazo del diablo.
Por cieto probando mi nuevo poste Reverb, que chulada.


----------



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

Banda! Quiero agradecerles a todos y en especial mandar un saludo a Warp ya que sus palabras me han movido bastante, creo que el fin de este post se ha cumplido ya que ha generado duscusión, reflexión, desahogo etc... Para mi como fotografo esta es la mas grande satisfacción! Esto me alienta a seguir pensando cada vez que salgo a rodar en nuevas locaciones para posibles fotos, me mueve para que pueda seguir creciendo este post y esto mueva a mas gente a que le den ganas de rodar como a mi cada vez que hojeo las fotos de una revista de bici. Les prometo que tratare de hacer fotos mas seguido!
Queden a la espera de las proximas fotos que ya se estan cocinando en mi cabeza y en cuanto salgan del horno seran posteadas aqui sin falta.
Saludos tambien al Brunomu que hoy me reconocio en el desierto gracias a este post, me dio gusto saber fisicamente de alguno de ustedes, espero conocer a mucho mas todavia! 
Suerte a todos y buenas rodadas!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

DrF035 said:


> Primero que nada, una felicitacion a nicoswit por sus fantásticas fotos, creo que marca un nuevo Top Standar de calidad fotografica en este Foro de Mexico.
> 
> Tambien quiero agraceder a nuestro querido amigo Warp, por su mención especial a los que publicamos fotos y reseñas de rodadas, porque de verdad que si se requiere de un esfuerzo extra de ir cargando tu cámara, detenerte (que a veces implica perder el flow de la rodada o el ritmo de pedaleo en la subidas, para tomar la foto).
> 
> ...


opino igual que tu sobre todo lo que mencionas, lo unico que no estoy de acuerdo es que la cuidad de mexico sea un mal lugar para mtb, yo creo que es muy buena, hay montañas por todos lados aunque no todas esten cerca o seguras para rodar, pero yo llevo 10 años rodando y todavia no conozco todas las montañas o rutas mas o menos cerca del DF y soy de los que exploro seguido, del trafico pues los fines de semana cuando generalmente ruedas sales mas temprano y listo, no sufro en lo particular por la transportacion, de la inseguridad pues si creo que todos los que rodamos por estas zonas vamos con ese miedo,pero no creo que el DF sea el unico e escuchado que en guadalajara y monterrey hay inseguridad.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

brunomu said:


> , *lo unico que no estoy de acuerdo es que la cuidad de mexico sea un mal lugar para mtb, *
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> En lo personalmente mi MAXIMA admiración a los bikers de la Ciudad de Mexico, como Tacu, Ritopc, Warp, Rzoz, Brunomu, etc, etc. Porque siento que ellos realmente su entorno geográfico no les favorece y para practicar el mtb, tiene que hacer grandes esfuerzos, en trasportacion, inseguridad, etc.
> 
> Siempre he meditado como le haran para practicar Mtb, (que es sinonimo de naturaleza, montaña, lugares vírgenes ) en la Ciudad mas grande del Mundo ?


Mil Gracias!!

Yo por lo menos llevo ya esos mismos 4 años exiliado del DF (ya ni te cuento cuantos de mi Puerto Jarocho, algun dia a sus playas lejanas tendre que volver) y te puedo decir que extraño mucho rodar en el DF.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Derechos de autor ....ja ja ja*



Warp said:


> Mil Gracias!!
> 
> Yo por lo menos llevo ya esos mismos 4 años exiliado del DF (ya ni te cuento cuantos de mi Puerto Jarocho,* algun dia a sus playas lejanas tendre que volver)* y te puedo decir que extraño mucho rodar en el DF.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Se debe estar revolcando y dando vueltas en su tumba Tin Larín porque le cambiaste la letra ja ja ja

Y dice así .....".algún día *hasta tus* playas lejanas tendré que volver...

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Inspirado por las maravillosas fotos de nicoswit, me fui al bosque de la primavera este domingo pasado, con unos amigos freeriders y nos pusimos a dar uno brincos.

Pero deveras que cundo uno no tiene el don de la fotografia, nomas, no pudimos sacar ni una solo foto, buena, siempre disparabamos la foto cundo ya habia pasado la accion.

Esta fue la "mejor" foto que sacamos, esparamos mejorar un poco mas para la proxima sesion de fotos.









Saludos


----------



## fantaxmon (Aug 18, 2006)

2 cosas... no se si tu camara tenga modo manual, en el cual puedas poner al maximo la velocidad de obturacion, hay suficiente luz para subirle a 1/4000, segun mi pobre apreciacion, otra, el angulo, es mejor ponerse en diagonal, asi le das chance al autoenfoque de reaccionar con el objeto en movimiento, si tratas de tomarlo en el momento, de lado, es menor el tiempo que ocupa en el mismo plano que si lo agarras en diagonal, tienes mejor chance de que enfoque y dispare para capturarlo y 'congelar' el movimiento... 
espero que estas recomendaciones sean el pretexto para ir el proximo fin e intentarlo de nuevo...
suerte...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

slowmotion said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Cuando mi padre se estaba muriendo me dijo que la vida es muy corta y el trabajo es importante pero hay otras cosas mas importantes -- como la felicidad. Eso nunca me lo hubiera dicho antes de enfermarse con cancer. Era muy trabajador y eso era su vida. Las cosas cambian cuando llegas a entender lo que es importante. La vida es muy corta.


Thread increíble, pero creo que esta línea se llevan el tema. Yo lo entiendo, llevo desde enero sin rodar por la misma razón. Desgraciadamente fué mi mamá... falleció el 10 de julio pasado. 
La vida es muy corta en verdad y hay que aprovechar las oportunidades que nos brinda.

saludos


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos, la rodada del sabado fue la vuelta al desierto y un poco mas,aqui la tipica foto en el desierto y la bici viendo el poniente del D.F


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Mmhhh... parece que estan en la epoca de traccion perfecta!!! 

Se antoja una rodadita!

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey DrF035, todavia existe el espinazo del diablo? tengo como 1 año que no paso por ahi, lo ultimo que sabia es que habia zanjas y mas zanjas , ademas de mayas de alamabre. 
saludos


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Leomtb said:


> Hey DrF035, todavia existe el espinazo del diablo? tengo como 1 año que no paso por ahi, lo ultimo que sabia es que habia zanjas y mas zanjas , ademas de mayas de alamabre.
> saludos


El diablo existe, digo el espinazo, con zanjas y algunas alambradas con paso, pero bajable al 100% arriba de la bici aún para los que no somos tan extremos para la "daunjiliada"
Vale la pena.


----------



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

doccoraje said:


> El diablo existe, digo el espinazo, con zanjas y algunas alambradas con paso, pero bajable al 100% arriba de la bici aún para los que no somos tan extremos para la "daunjiliada"
> Vale la pena.


Hola, cual es el el diablo? Por donde esta, como llegas? Es subiendo hasta san miguel?

Saludos!


----------



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

Por cierto buenas fotos todos, me da gusto que se siga alimentando este post! Que así siga! Saludos!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

RESPUESTAS:

@fantaxmon: muchas gracias por tus consejos de fotografía, mi camara si tiene ajuste de velocidad de obturación manual, pero francamente, nunca se lo movia, mas bien seleccionaba el programa automático. Seguire tus consejos y ya veremos como salen.

@Leomtb: Si, el espinazo del diablo, version GDL, todavia existe y ahora esta mejor que nunca. El dueño de los terrenos mando hacer zanjas y poner varias mallas ciclonicas para que los ciclistas no pasaran. . . . Pero no contaba con la astucia de los bikers que pronto tumbaron las mallas e hicieron puentes de piedra de 10 cm de ancho para cruzar las zanjas, mas un pequeño puente de tablas de madera. Por lo que actualmente quedo mas tecnico y divertido que nunca, y como bien apunta doccoraje, es 100% rodable.

Por cierto la ultima novedad del bosque de la Primavera, es un nuevo restaurant-picnic. Que le va a hacer la competencia a Estacion Bicicleta. Con el atractivo, que están construyendo rampas, drops, puentes y skinnies. Para practicar habilidades mtb. 

Y segun me cuenta el buen Daniel (el encargado y diseñador de este mini park) que para noviembre estara en funcionamiento una Pump Track, para el disfrute de los comensales. Mas otros proyectos ultra secretos, que aumentaran la diversion de la comunidad biker Tapatia.

Saludos 

Dr Foes


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> RESPUESTAS:
> 
> @Leomtb: Si, el espinazo del diablo, version GDL, todavia existe y ahora esta mejor que nunca. *El dueño de los terrenos *mando hacer zanjas y poner varias mallas ciclonicas para que los ciclistas no pasaran. . . . *Pero no contaba con la astucia de los bikers que pronto tumbaron las mallas *e hicieron puentes de piedra de 10 cm de ancho para cruzar las zanjas, mas un pequeño puente de tablas de madera.
> 
> ...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

nicoswit said:


> Hola, cual es el el diablo? Por donde esta, como llegas? Es subiendo hasta san miguel?
> 
> Saludos!


El Espinazo del Diablo es la bajada de la Torre 1 por vereda, lo de "el diablo si existe" era broma.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

estas las tome ayer por la tarde-noche en el desierto,algo que me llamo la atencion es que encontre muchos ciclistas (para ser viernes en la tarde) empezando a hacer night rides.


----------



## ISAACSM (Oct 26, 2012)

Hola,

Dónde es y cómo se llega al lugar de las primeras fotos???
Gracia spor la ayuda!

Saludos.


----------

